# ES Shifter Bushing Install



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

I got these and tried to install them when I did my exhaust.
There are no instructions, and the only way to install them that made sense was to sandwich the pivot ball between them.
Doing this I could get maybe one nut on, and the top bushing was to the point of almost squeezing through the hole in the top of the rubber dust boot that has the 4 mounting bolts.
Kind of hard to describe, but the bushings had hole in the center, so I put the bottom one on the shifter, threaded the pivot ball onto the shifter (Pacesetter adjustable) and slid the other bushing onto the shifter on top of the pivot ball. It looked like it would make sense, kinda, but I couldn't get the assembly together. Do I need to clamp them together and compress the bushings more? Or am I going about it all wrong?

Any help is appreciate, thanks.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok so you took the linkage off right? That donut one right by the rear mount is the one you want to replace. You have to remove that center metal bushing and take out the rubber all together and you should be left with nothing but an 'O'. Then you take the ES bushing and basically replace the rubber, insert the metal bushing in and you're done. Takes 10 min at most.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

I must have been going at it all wrong.
I was replacing the shifter too, for the shortthrow, so I had it all apart.
The package I got has 2 poly bushings, both the same shape.
flat on one side and concave on the other with a hole in the center.
The center metal bushing? I will have to get under there again. What rubber am I replacing because the bushings are about 2" in diameter. Maybe when I get under there and look at it again it will make sense. I had been working on removing all of my old exhaust components for hours (no air tools allowed after 8:30pm weekdays cause of my little sisters) so I may have just been too frustrated and tired to figure it out.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the bushing doesn't go on the shifter itself... it seems like you're trying to put it on the shifter...

the bushing goes on the front of the linkage by the rear mount on the crossmember. see that big donut? unbolt it, remove the center metal bushing, take out ALL the rubber pieces and replace with the ES unit.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

ok, I'll give it a shot this weekend. Thanks for your help.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I just did this 2 weeks ago. Put this bushings in and a SS in also.
Follow this write up and you should be good.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=9275&highlight=stabilizer+bushing

I did run into some trouble getting the stablizer bar to drop but after prying the trans mount out of the way was able to get it to come down. Use some lithium lube when putting the new bushings in.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

9double8 said:


> I just did this 2 weeks ago. Put this bushings in and a SS in also.
> Follow this write up and you should be good.
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=9275&highlight=stabilizer+bushing
> ...


Thanks. that helps a lot.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

It doesnt go anywhere near the shifter. Its goes on the rod near the tranny, next to the rear motor mount. I had to drop the crossmember and rear mount in order to get the stock one out and the other in.


----------



## netsatwork (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm going to revive this one instead of starting a new one, but I need some tips on getting the two bolts holding shifter rod bracket loosened. I've spent way too long trying to get the damn things off and now it feels like I'm stripping them. What tool specifically are you guys using to loosen this? I'm about ready to give up, but I really want to get them installed. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

netsatwork said:


> I'm going to revive this one instead of starting a new one, but I need some tips on getting the two bolts holding shifter rod bracket loosened. I've spent way too long trying to get the damn things off and now it feels like I'm stripping them. What tool specifically are you guys using to loosen this? I'm about ready to give up, but I really want to get them installed. Thanks for the help.


I believed I just used 2 wrenches. I forgot the sizes though. The only problem I had was getting the bolt out of the bushing due to room.


----------

